

Crowd sourced ergonomic keyboard sold by crowd buying platform gets reviewed  - andyjsong
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7245/ergodox-review-an-ergonomic-mechanical-keyboard-via-massdrop

======
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer to read the article whole, instead of
chopped up into four pieces:

[http://www.anandtech.com/print/7245/ergodox-review-an-
ergono...](http://www.anandtech.com/print/7245/ergodox-review-an-ergonomic-
mechanical-keyboard-via-massdrop)

